# 2010 Camaro Paint Correction: Red Jewel Tintcoat



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2010 Camaro SS

Car in very clean shape with the exception of the paintwork that had some damage caused by the dealer. Some areas of the paint had only minor marring but other areas had clusters of scratches and swirls which needed a more extensive process for correction.

The car came to me early in the morning, temperature was around 15 degrees so the usual wash process had to be inside to avoid frozen water on the finish.

Before moving I was able to pressure wash the wheels and tires and clean them up as needed. Striping off dealership silicone based tire dressing was my main concern.

Now inside I used ONR with a slightly different method of application. 1 sprayer bottled filled with ONR QD strength plus a little extra for added lubricity, 1 microfiber wash mitt and 1 bucket with a grit guard.



















I will only use this method on clean cars, caked up road grime etc. is not ideal for this wash method.

Get your mitt saturated with water, wring out the excess and begin ONR washing panel by panel. Spray the ONR mixture onto the panel liberally to keep everything slick. This helps greatly for keeping water usage to a minimum, I do not have drains in my garage so keeping water off the floor is nice as well.










ONR dispersing same as 2 bucket method










Dried the car and began claying










Dried once again after claying










Before correction I gave the car a few alcohol wipedowns and then taped up the vinyl graphics and window trim.

Measured the paint, some areas were a little low for a brand new car.










Onto correction...

Few random scratches on the hood










Settled on a 2 step process for the correction, the deeper scratches needed a spot compounding pad to handle.



















Front fender before










After










Video 50/50 on the hood



Drivers side needed a little more cut...



















Polishing stage










Trunk area

Before defects



















After correction










Before





































And after














































Dealership sticker removed



















Swipe scratches on the trunk as well



















Sun shots after correction




























After 2 alcohol wipedowns, I pulled the car out in the sun to check for holograms etc.





































Back inside for LSP and finishing work

Sealed the wheels










Buffed off after 30mins










Tires and wheel wells dresed










Dressed the window trim










Exhaust polished and rear valence dressed










Engine given a wipedown and cleaned up the jambs










Interior was in excellent shape, treated all the trim and dash with 303 for protection. Carpets cleaned up with Folex and doorjambs sealed.



















303 protection used on the vinyl graphics as well










Finished shots













































































































Walkaround video

*


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Love these cars, remind me of 'Bumblebee' every time I see one.

Excellent job too.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work on a fantastic car, thanks for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Superb mate!!! Warmer with you then than it is here!!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Now that's what I call a nice car!!

Great work on the detail, superb attention to detail! :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work there fella great corrections. The car is fab, bet it makes a great noise.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Stunning car, and excellent work


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

stunning car love the colour :thumb:

looks real menacing imo


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Sweet :thumb:
Love these things, pity they cost soooo much in the UK  (and an arm and a leg to run it on our fuel prices)

John


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work there! Would love one in yellow! :thumb:


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely car......must be great to work on.....top job...


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovely finish. Nice looking/clean garage too :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Great finish - Lovely car too. :thumb:

Would be impossible to run here in the UK because of fuel


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great work, great car!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Great work...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

spot on just needs megan fox to come and dance around it now


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Really excellent job on a lovely car:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great work there fella great corrections. The car is fab, bet it makes a great noise.


V8 sounds pretty decent. Thanks!



John-R- said:


> Sweet :thumb:
> Love these things, pity they cost soooo much in the UK  (and an arm and a leg to run it on our fuel prices)
> 
> Yep... well to be fair we cant get cars like the Focus RS over here so :wall:
> ...





matt_83 said:


> Great work there! Would love one in yellow! :thumb:


Bumblebee, I hear ya.



rds1985 said:


> spot on just needs megan fox to come and dance around it now


Not to close, lot of polishing time here... dont want her long legs messing up the finish again

Then again, whats 18 more hours to fix it if MF is dancing!



Chris CPT said:


> Really excellent job on a lovely car:thumb::thumb:


Thanks Chris!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

-tom- said:


> very very nice


Thanks Tom!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Spot on there mate and great car aswell v8 thats an engine


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

gb270 said:


> Spot on there mate and great car aswell v8 thats an engine


Yes it is


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice detail and car, needs to be in yellow though


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great work an a lovely car, such a pitty the plans to make RHD versions fell through.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great job. 

I heard alot about this car when working with a guy from houston who kept on about it for a month solid... Now I know why, superb motor!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice work and a great looking motor, are they actually any good???


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

loverly work mate :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> Very nice work and a great looking motor, are they actually any good???


Not my choice, for the money I'd prefer a Subby:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Lovely car, great job! :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like a great finish mate, well done!


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Stunning finish. would love to own one


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work, looks very nice.

Not sure about the styling of the car, but does have an aggressive look about it.

Chris.


----------

